# Bierbrauer



## Arundil (7. August 2007)

Ich hoffe das Gerücht mit dem Beruf Bierbrauer stimmt, denn das finde ich als einen der Wichtigsten im Zwergenreich!!! Genauso wie Runenschmied!!


----------



## Arundil (8. August 2007)

hmmm so wies aussieht weiß keiner etwas davon vl bleibst ja doch nur ein gerücht


----------



## Nargaròth (8. August 2007)

Zu den Berufen ist noch nichts bekannt.Man weiß nur das es sie geben wird.Ich denke mal,das wir zur GC ein paar Info's bekommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis dahin heißt es wie immer "Abwarten und Tee trinken". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

Nargaròth


----------



## Arundil (9. August 2007)

Nargaròth schrieb:


> Zu den Berufen ist noch nichts bekannt.Man weiß nur das es sie geben wird.Ich denke mal,das wir zur GC ein paar Info's bekommen werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Nur dieses abwarten mach mich wahnsinnig, ich will endlich das spiel austesten und alles genau unter die lupe nehmen und das spiel zu einem PERFEKTEN spiel zu machen und das es göttergleich wird *sabber* ^^


----------



## Jqe (28. August 2007)

muss man mal alles in nem interview nachfragen aber auf passen nicht dass die atwort ausgeht als einer nach dem tanzen gefragt hat


----------



## zixxel (27. Dezember 2007)

Soweit ich weis sollten doch hauptsächlich Berufe bei denen Kriegsmaschinen, waffen und rüstungen herstellen kann. oder????


----------



## Mordenai (27. Dezember 2007)

zixxel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis sollten doch hauptsächlich Berufe bei denen Kriegsmaschinen, waffen und rüstungen herstellen kann. oder????



Richtig; die Berufe sollen alle unmittelbar mit dem in der Warhammerwelt tobenden Krieg zu tun haben.
Einen Bierbrauer schließe ich also kategorisch aus.


----------



## Anthonidas (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich könnt mir das allerhöchstens als Nebenberuf vorstellen ala Kochkunst oder Angeln in WoW.


----------



## Black Hawk (29. Dezember 2007)

> Richtig; die Berufe sollen alle unmittelbar mit dem in der Warhammerwelt tobenden Krieg zu tun haben.
> Einen Bierbrauer schließe ich also kategorisch aus.


Aber ein zwerg ohne alkohol ist kein richtiger zwerg oder? Ich könnte es mir gut vorstellen das es Bierbrauer geben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (29. Dezember 2007)

Black schrieb:


> Aber ein zwerg ohne alkohol ist kein richtiger zwerg oder? Ich könnte es mir gut vorstellen das es Bierbrauer geben wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bier wird es für die Zwerge so oder so geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Mit großer Sicherheit wird man sich den Gerstensaft in jedem Zwergendorf / Außenposten literweise hinter die Binde kippen können, ohne dass man dazu einen eigenständigen Beruf bräuchte.
Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass es "Kochen" als Sekundärberuf geben wird, der neben Schweinshaxen noch ein kühles Blondes servieren kann.

Aber laut Mythic soll wirklich jeder Beruf direkt in das Kampfgeschehen eingreifen können (was Bufffood natürlich nicht ausschließt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Kuralian (17. Januar 2008)

Hm,dann brauchen die chosen aber Sklaven.Ich kann mir die wirklich nicht am Herd vorstellen.


----------



## Dhantrag (17. Januar 2008)

Kuralian schrieb:


> Hm,dann brauchen die chosen aber Sklaven.Ich kann mir die wirklich nicht am Herd vorstellen.


Bei uns im Forum hat ein Member dazu eine sehr gute Aussage getroffen:



> Wird es Bufffoods und potions geben??
> 
> MAN ES IST KRIEG DA WIRD SICH NET HINGESETZT UND GEFRESSEN!!



Finde ich schon gut die Idee!!!


----------



## Kuralian (17. Januar 2008)

/signed
fangen wir uns ein paar zwerge,die dürfen uns dann bierbrauen,und ladida elfen dürfen von unseren gobbos geröstet werden


----------



## Narecien (19. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde das Kochberufe die nicht mal in den Kampf eingreifen müßen dazu gehören. Das macht die Welt einfach runder. Ach und auch bei Warhammer ist nicht nur Krieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuralian (22. Januar 2008)

Narecien schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Kochberufe die nicht mal in den Kampf eingreifen müßen dazu gehören. Das macht die Welt einfach runder. Ach und auch bei Warhammer ist nicht nur Krieg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WAR is everywhere!Hast du dem guten Paul Barnett nicht zugehört?


----------



## Neelyv (19. Februar 2008)

Klar werden die meisten Berufe mit Krieg zu tun haben. Es ist immerhin die Warhammer-Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Aber nen abgebrühten Kriegsveteranen (Zwerg) spielen, der der Berufung des Braumeisters nachgeht wäre doch eine ideale RP-Rolle, als Twink, oder für Spieler die mal ein bisschen Erholung von den zahlreichen Schlachten haben möchten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Bhalin17 (2. März 2008)

wer behauptet einen bierbrauer auszuschließen weil es mit dem unmittelbaren kampf nichts zu tun hat kennt sich nicht in der WAR WELT AUS ! ^^ 

Da die zwerge sich immer betrinken bevor sie in den kampf gehen; nur falls möglich, IST es ein beruf der im spiel sein muss *sabber*


----------



## umbraadeus (15. März 2008)

was stellt ihr euch den unter dem beruf´´bierbrauer´´ vor?..soll der ´´bufftränke´´ oder des
gleichen machen können?..


----------



## Cyricow (16. März 2008)

Spätestens auf dem Presse-Event ende März wird es dazu mehr Informationen geben.
Fragen zum Crafting könnt ihr hier posten.


----------



## Sytranuss (29. März 2008)

Hmm möglicherweise werden die Berufsmöglichkeiten je nach Rasse variieren, so wird ein Ork beispielsweise keinen Imperiumsdampfpanzer bauen können, da wäre es auch möglich, dass ein eventueller Alchimistenverschnitt, wie er in MMOs Gang und Gebe ist, bei Zwergen nicht wenig mit Brauerei zutun hat.


----------



## Bhalin17 (17. April 2008)

umbraadeus schrieb:


> was stellt ihr euch den unter dem beruf´´bierbrauer´´ vor?..soll der ´´bufftränke´´ oder des
> gleichen machen können?..




Schau die Zwerge verlieren durchs trinken ihre angst und ihre moral wird erhöht und sie kämpfen ohne zu ermüden das war schon beim tabletop spiel so und wenn es nicht im spiel auch eingebaut ist dann sag ich nur PFUUUUSCCHHH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M@h0 (20. April 2008)

Bisher weiß ich nur das es in einem der Pre-Order Bonusquests den Titel "Braumeister" zu erhalten gibt. Ich als Zwergenspieler würde einen Bierbrauer-Beruf natürlich befürworten, aber wie stellt ihr euch das vor. Ein Beruf muss ja auch MMO tauglich sein. Stellt euch mal einen Hochelfen vor der vor einem Destillator hockt und sich abends die Birne dichtsäuft. Dann müsste man also diesen Beruf nur für Zwerge ausübbar machen, dann kommen aber wieder Beschwerden, dass die anderen Völker auch einen eigenen speziellen Beruf haben wollen.

Dann hat man irgendwann Bierbrauer bei den Zwergen, Sklavenhändler bei den Dunkelelfen, Schreiber bei den Hochelfen, Inquisitoren bei den Imperialen, usw. Und spätestens wenn es einen Beruf zum Bauen von Götzenbildern aus Exkrementen bei den Grünhäuten gibt, fangen die Spieler an sich wieder zu beschweren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhalin17 (21. April 2008)

Nunja vl haben wir ja glück und die zusatzt quest verschafft uns wirklich den zugriff auf den Bierbrauer *grinst breit*


----------



## Mordenai (26. April 2008)

Und mir ist immernoch nicht klar, wieso man daraus einen eigenständigen Beruf machen muss, wenn man höchstwahrscheinlich in jeder noch so kleinen Kaschemme dem Wirt wenige Münzen in die Hand drückt und einen Krug Bier bekommen kann...

Für Bufffood, Tränke und dergleichen gibt es bereits den Apotheker, also wäre ein "Brauer", spieltechnisch gesehen, ein sinnfreies RP-Feature.


----------



## D132 (26. April 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Für Bufffood, Tränke und dergleichen gibt es bereits den Apotheker, also wäre ein "Brauer", spieltechnisch gesehen, ein sinnfreies RP-Feature.



Ist schon etwas zu den Berufen bekannt oder versteh ich was unter Apotherker falsch?
Apotheker=Npc´Händler?
Apotheker=Erlernbarer Beruf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (27. April 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ist schon etwas zu den Berufen bekannt oder versteh ich was unter Apotherker falsch?
> Apotheker=Npc´Händler?
> Apotheker=Erlernbarer Beruf?
> 
> ...



Der Apotheker ist der einzige, bereits bekannte Beruf. Dieser erstellt Tränke aus sogenannten Primärzutaten und kann sie mit Sekundärzutaten verbessern.

Bsp.:
[Heiltrank] -> heilt über einen Zeitraum von 10 Sek. 1000 Hitpoints (100 HP/sek).
Benötigt: Primärzutat X und Y
Das Hinzufügen von Sekundärzutaten ändert den Effekt leicht ab. Z.B. verlängert es die Dauer des Heiltranks, oder den pro Sekunde geheilten Wert. Sekundärzutaten müssen nicht zwingend vorhanden sein, um das Item zu craften.
Es gibt dazu sogar ein Video, dass das Craftinginterface zeigt (sieht herrlich aus!). Wenn ichs finde stell ichs hier rein.


----------



## Gorna (27. April 2008)

das klingt ja nice das man den trank noch leicht verbessern kann


----------



## D132 (27. April 2008)

Ah Vielen dank Mordenai es ist doch interesannter als ich dachte.
Ich habe schon gedacht es kommt sowas wie in anderen Spielen, wie der typische Alchimist.


----------



## Bhalin17 (28. April 2008)

ich denke das dieser beruf vl bei jeder rasse anders genannt wird bei den elfen Apodingsbums und bei zwergen wird er bierbrauer heißen denn die zwerge haben sowas wie einen apoblabla gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (28. April 2008)

Bhalin17 schrieb:


> ich denke das dieser beruf vl bei jeder rasse anders genannt wird bei den elfen Apodingsbums und bei zwergen wird er bierbrauer heißen denn die zwerge haben sowas wie einen apoblabla gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke nicht, dass zugunsten von gewissen RP-Konformitäten das Handling des Spiels leiden sollte. Es wäre einfach zu umständlich für ein und dieseble Profession verschiedene Begriffe einzuführen. 

Herstellen werden eh alle das gleiche können, da sich sonst einige auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.


----------

